# Question about nose color....



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am very frustrated right now, and really need some one to explain this to me. As you all know Remington is a rescue. He did have papers (CKC), but when I was accused of just wanting him for breeding purposes by the lady I rescued him from I tore his papers up... He is as far as I know a "pure breed". This doesn't really matter to me, as I love him no matter what... However, last night I took him for a walk and this woman stops us and asks what breed he is. I respond he is a standard poodle. She out and out calls me a liar. She said if he were a "pure breed" his nose would be black, and not liver in color. When his nose first changed in winter, I took him to the vet. He said there was nothing wrong with Remi and that it would change color with the season, and it does. He has a darker brown/black noses in the summer, as we spend more time outside. I don't know why it bothers me so much, but that woman really hurt my feelings/and made me mad. Is there anything that you all can think of that would troublesome with his nose being liver? I don't breed him, he isn't in any kind of show... I know that his breeder was probably a byb... I know he doesn't have great genes... I just felt so belittled by this woman....


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The person was showing off her lack of knowledge. 
Some colors have to have brown noses, other colors may have brown noses. Lighter colored "winter noses" aren't really brown they just look brownish due to the lose of pigment during that time period


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't really know what color I would call Remington... perhaps a cream? He has an almost apricot color down his back, but the rest of him is a dirty white-ish color when he is not covered in mud lol  However his ears are starting to get a gray color at their base... He looks like a patchwork poodle... So, is the lighter nose common in cream pups? Gee I feel stupid right now


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

That person didn't know what she was talking about. If she had told you "If he were a purebred he wouldn't have any teeth!", you most likely wouldn't have been hurt. Because you know that's bogus! She's just mistaken and not only is she "showing off her lack of knowledge" (never heard it put that way before, Spindledreams!), she's also showing off her lack of compassion by putting down another person. You don't need to be a Poodle or dog or DNA expert to be a wonderful mom to Remington. You have nothing to feel bad about! : ) If you encounter that lady again, ask her if you can visit her kennel because you'd *love* to see all her correctly bred show Poodles! ; )


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Remi is a pure bred Spoo , cream colored. I have a cream and her nose does the exact same thing. She came from great breeding, Ch. bloodlines, health tested ect. People don't know what they are talking about!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Many Thanks*

I always know I can come here and ask my poodle experts anything and everything!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so sorry Sweetheartsrodeo that you have had to deal with such a horrible mean spirited person! So many people seem to need to hurt others in order to feel better about themselves. But that is a deception and so they are then looking for the next person to inflict with their venom in order to feel good again and on it goes. 

Just know that Remi is a purebred poodle and many purebreds of all breeds have Winter nose. 

I have decided after research that it has a great deal to do with Vit D as it is some thing that shows up in winter when the sun is less strong and we and our babies spend less time in the sun. I have had more dogs in recent years have winter nose, and have searched for answers about this mystery. It is something that is a syndrome that comes and goes and seems to happen even more the farther north you live. At least if what I have read can be trusted. That is why I suspect Vit D. Although I do know that vitamins do not work alone so it probably needs other vitamins and minerals to work it's magic. 

My Angel's nose is darker on raw even in winter than it was earlier on kibble. So I am still working it out.  

Just consider yourself hugged and know that we know the truth and that is that Remi is a blessing and so are you.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, both liver and black noses are acceptable in standard poodles. Any dogs in the "brown" spectrum (brown, cafe, silver beige) should have liver noses. All others should have black noses, however apricots and creams can have liver noses. 

That said for educational purposes, Remi's nose is not liver. It's simply lost it's pigment. This can be seasonal, or can be permanent, and is no indication of the quality of breeding of the dog. Here's a white female that came from great (Ch.) bloodlines, but her nose faded permanently by the time she was about 1 year old (photo also attached of her and a littermate, who retained black pigment, at 7 weeks old). Her pigment is black, not liver (black eyerims, lips, etc.). Her nose is just faded.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Angel's Mommy, you are such a dear! I love Remington no matter what, and know he was God's gift to me. I have read too that it is a deficiency on something, I also read that if you feed out of plastic, that it can bleach the nose and lips... Well, his lips are all black, so I am not buying that.... But the lack of D, that makes sense to me.... Both Remington and I are water babies in the summer; we live in and around the pool....


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sookster, 

That is almost exactly what Remi's nose looks like.... 

Let me say why I don't believe he came from a reputable breeder.... The bf of the woman I took him from was stationed with my ex. He told Chris they saw the pup in a parking lot and his gf just had to have him... Then went on to say that they were told AKC registered, but it ended up being CKC, and that was when the gf lost interest in Remi... From there he was moved outside to a kennel, and well eventually igmored b/c the woman said she was scared of him... It would seem to me that a quality breeder would have not been selling dogs in a parking lot, and would have known the difference between AKC/CKC. As I have said before though, none of that matters to me, I love my boy beyond reason and wouldn't trade him for the world....

When the vet said there was nothing wrong with him physically because of the change of the color of his nose, I stopped worrying about it... And, really did feel that this woman was just being a snot.... However, I think that this group has a lot of people who are in the know about poodles more so than some vets... My other thought was I have heard that one can get a mixed registered through CKC as a pure, and wondered if perhaps this was true...


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Sookster,
> 
> That is almost exactly what Remi's nose looks like....
> 
> ...


I think it is fairly easy to register mixes with CKC (Continental, not Canadian), but Remi looks all poodle. And I agree, no good breeder would be selling a dog in a parking lot. BUT you shouldn't take ill treatment from anyone on the basis of false information. Now, you know the facts and if you are verbally attacked again, you can politely inform them that in fact, poodle noses can be either black or liver depending on the color spectrum they fall under, and that Remi happens to have a "snow" nose, which is not uncommon for white/cream poodles (and maybe some other colors, I'm not actually sure).


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Kris is a cream color. His nose is liver color. He was also a rescue, so I have no idea about his background. Not that it matters. But I'm in Florida, we are out in the sun daily, and so far his nose hasn't changed a bit. Spookie is pure white. When she was little all of her pigment was black. Her nose fades in the summer and seems darker now.

So I don't quite buy into the Vit D theory. 

And that woman(not lady) was flat out rude and ignorant IMO


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

"Brown and cafe-au-lait Poodles have liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, dark toenails and dark amber eyes. Black, blue, gray, silver, cream and white Poodles have black noses, eye-rims and lips, black or self colored toenails and very dark eyes. In the apricots while the foregoing coloring is preferred, liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, and amber eyes are permitted but are not desirable"


That is what the akc website says. Teddy is an apricot with live nose. He has his AKC papers. l love his nose color. In fact, im trying to find him a sister, but I want her to be apricot with a liver nose. Unfortunately, the breeder where I got him from retired and all the breeders I've contacted only have black nose poodles. 

I think the lady didn't know what she was talking about. Don't feel bad your poodle is adorable!


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweetheartsrodeo, my Walter had the most beautiful black points as a puppy. He is ten months now and the most prolific hole digger there ever was and his nose is now a brownish red. I do not know if the digging in the dirt is causing it or not, do not care. Walter is cream and apricot. I love him no matter what just as you do your Remi, to helter with ignorant people that do not know there head from a hole in the ground. I was looking for a love puppy when I happened on my boy and am so glad I found him!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im so sorry u went through this!
this woman is mean and stoopid!!
I get my feelings hurt easily, so I can relate with this thread... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is white and her nose fades in the Great White North where we live in the winter. She came from a very good breeder, show lines and health tested. It's just too sinking cold outside to spend a good deal of time outside in the sun in the winter. I probably would have asked that lady-and I use the term nicely-something along the lines of "oh, so you are a poodle expert and own a standard poodle and know these things" or "wow, I am so sorry you have gotten such bad information about standard poodles, that is really too bad" I guess my tolerence level for rude people has reached an all time low lately, there seems to be a rash or them running amok.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Remi is more than a nose...........so I say, Just kiss that very pretty nose and tell him you love him!
It doesn't matter, and some people are just really insensitive, don't let their negativity affect you!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What an offensive things to say. Who does that? Not only does she not know what she is talking about but Remi is more special than a run of the mill champion. The way he is bonded with you and gives you health alerts makes him one extraordinary dog. That alone makes him special but he is also one fine looking poodle. This really makes me mad. Don't let this rude woman upset you. She has shown that she knows nothing about breeding as she has none.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a confession y'all. It was not one of my better moments today... I got up early to walk Remington... no be honest to walk me and she was out in her driveway doing who knows what... Begining to believe she is a total busy body... but she says to the person on the other side of her drive way in one yard over, "That lady thinks she has a poodle but she has a mutt." Deep breath in Mindy... Ignore... Ignore, but I couldn't... I snapped back and told her I would be happy to put her on a leash and walk her to, because there would be no doubts that I was walking a bitch, and probably not a well breed one.... I am totally ashamed.... I should have known better and not taken her bait... We shall say if she says anything Friday, as I won't walk Thrusday since it is my long day at work...


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

How people can be so rude about a dog is a mystery to me. It is none of her business! 

Anyway. I have a 20-month red/apricot toy who arrived (from a reputable breeder) with a lovely black nose, but it soon lost its pigment and is a mottled brown. I can't see that the season makes any difference but we walk about the same amount year-round. I don't like the color, but her other points are black and overall she's so adorable that I can't possibly complain.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG I luv U !! LOL
I would have done the same thing!! and I would have definitely taught her a lesson with the info we got here on the nose deal.... and also would have said she could go *&^^$%@ and never speak to me again or I'd kick her &^&^$%#@ sorry... I just hated what she did to u so bad, that Im all worked up here ready to start a fight *just kiddin about the fight - no violence!  But I AM tired of evil people


----------



## Ladydaisyfae (Feb 8, 2013)

*poodle nose*

my cream toy's nose is light-ish too, I didn't know it was from lack of sunlight, thought it was just that way *shrug*


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

I just want to say I am way with Lou! That woman is not nice. I kinda feel bad for her needing attention like that! Jeez! And sweetheartsrodeo, don't feel bad about the way you reacted. She WAS talking about Remi! Come on! She should be proud to even share the same sidewalk as Remi! Remi is a hero and we all know it...she's an attention seeking idiot AND we all know that too! You're a sweetie SHR! No worries!:act-up:


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have a confession y'all. It was not one of my better moments today... I got up early to walk Remington... no be honest to walk me and she was out in her driveway doing who knows what... Begining to believe she is a total busy body... but she says to the person on the other side of her drive way in one yard over, "That lady thinks she has a poodle but she has a mutt." Deep breath in Mindy... Ignore... Ignore, but I couldn't... I snapped back and told her I would be happy to put her on a leash and walk her to, because there would be no doubts that I was walking a bitch, and probably not a well breed one.... I am totally ashamed.... I should have known better and not taken her bait... We shall say if she says anything Friday, as I won't walk Thrusday since it is my long day at work...


Oh my goodness, you are my hero! 

I can never think of such good things to say when someone is rude to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Angl said:


> Oh my goodness, you are my hero!
> 
> I can never think of such good things to say when someone is rude to me.
> 
> ...


Exactly! She stood up for herself! nuthin wrong with that! In my opinion

and 
me either, sometimes I just say a bunch of stuff in portuguese real loud and obnoxiously! haha


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo, I wish I could be as quick as you with the come backs. Loved it.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have a confession y'all. It was not one of my better moments today... I got up early to walk Remington... no be honest to walk me and she was out in her driveway doing who knows what... Begining to believe she is a total busy body... but she says to the person on the other side of her drive way in one yard over, "That lady thinks she has a poodle but she has a mutt." Deep breath in Mindy... Ignore... Ignore, but I couldn't... I snapped back and told her I would be happy to put her on a leash and walk her to, because there would be no doubts that I was walking a bitch, and probably not a well breed one.... I am totally ashamed.... I should have known better and not taken her bait... We shall say if she says anything Friday, as I won't walk Thrusday since it is my long day at work...


YOU GO GIRL!!!! How dare she say that to someone in front of you! There is something really, really wrong with that woman. Do you remember slighting her in some way and now she is out to hurt you? You are much nicer than I would have been to her!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This was the first time I had ever seen her and ever spoken with her.... sigh still feeling bad, but I hate it when people are just so snotty.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

Jasper's nose is black--or at least it was black until recently. I noticed when I was in Mexico that his nose had faded to a light brown. I thought that was very bizarre and I wondered if it was some sort of sunburn as there is a lot more sun in Mexico than there is in Canada. Anyway, now that we are back in Canada, I am noticing that his nose has darkened up again. Not as black as it was, but certainly much darker. I would say that it is blacker than liver, but still short of black. He is a red.

I also wonder if it had anything to do with his food in Mexico as I was having trouble getting high protein food.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

You go girl!!! Good for you! You may feel a little ashamed now but trust me you would regret not saying anything at all!

I have two things against me.. I have awesome poodles and I show my mini and so she's in a continental. I had this old dirt bag (looked like a gray haired miner) talk about my show girl once. He was referring to my girl's haircut saying how could anyone do that to a dog. Girl, I just wanted to start swinging! But no I kept walking. I wanted to say the same reason your mother allows to walk out of the house like that you maggot! I still get pissed to this day 3 years later! I envy you for standing up for yourself like that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> Jasper's nose is black--or at least it was black until recently. I noticed when I was in Mexico that his nose had faded to a light brown. I thought that was very bizarre and I wondered if it was some sort of sunburn as there is a lot more sun in Mexico than there is in Canada. Anyway, now that we are back in Canada, I am noticing that his nose has darkened up again. Not as black as it was, but certainly much darker. I would say that it is blacker than liver, but still short of black. He is a red.
> 
> I also wonder if it had anything to do with his food in Mexico as I was having trouble getting high protein food.


I am not saying that your baby's nose was burned, but it is one of the reasons that a nose can change to a lighter color, sunburn. 

Glad that his nose is getting back to normal, I would be interested in seeing if protein has anything to do with it. I know that they say thyroid problems could cause it too. I wonder if adding kelp to their diet would help on that. Just a thought. I am always interested in natural ways of healing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very interesting. I did not know thyroid problems could cause nose fading.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG I cannot believe you said that to her, sweetheartsrodeo! I hope things don't escalate out of control, but she certainly deserved a snarky comeback like that! :devil:


----------



## Paris (Apr 19, 2020)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I am very frustrated right now, and really need some one to explain this to me. As you all know Remington is a rescue. He did have papers (CKC), but when I was accused of just wanting him for breeding purposes by the lady I rescued him from I tore his papers up... He is as far as I know a "pure breed". This doesn't really matter to me, as I love him no matter what... However, last night I took him for a walk and this woman stops us and asks what breed he is. I respond he is a standard poodle. She out and out calls me a liar. She said if he were a "pure breed" his nose would be black, and not liver in color. When his nose first changed in winter, I took him to the vet. He said there was nothing wrong with Remi and that it would change color with the season, and it does. He has a darker brown/black noses in the summer, as we spend more time outside. I don't know why it bothers me so much, but that woman really hurt my feelings/and made me mad. Is there anything that you all can think of that would troublesome with his nose being liver? I don't breed him, he isn't in any kind of show... I know that his breeder was probably a byb... I know he doesn't have great genes... I just felt so belittled by this woman....


I know this is a really old post but couldn't help but add that my boy was a Cream CKC Registered Stanadard Poodle from one of the top breeders/lines in Canada called Sanvar and he had a liver nose! He had an excellent pedigree and was perfect! Brown nose and all! 😀


----------

